
Employee #1: Tumblr - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/employee-1-tumblr/
======
romanhn
_Nobody at Tumblr was gonna turn to me and be like, “Dude, you’re working too
many hours, chill, take time, sleep.” No one ever turned to me and said that,
ever._

That's just sad. I wish more people did say this - everyone loses when a
colleague burns out.

~~~
skybrian
Well that's the thing about salaried jobs: if they're not watching you fairly
closely, how would they know how many hours you're working?

~~~
glenda
Companies shouldn't hire employees they don't trust. They may choose to watch
out for bad behaviour (i.e. not answering emails when expected), however
employees should never need to be watched at the level you're suggesting.

~~~
romanhn
I interpreted that comment as a question of how can we know that someone is
working too much (and therefore should be concerned) if we don't know how much
they're actually working.

~~~
glenda
Ah yes, that is a lot harder to detect. I think in that case minimum required
vacations are a great way to make sure your employees take some time off.

------
sverige
What a cool guy! He just took a shot in the dark and it worked out great!

I shuddered a little when he said he loves doing support. I'm glad there are
people like that.

I really liked his attitude about compensation. Make as much as the last job
so his wife doesn't complain. He's obviously driven by passion, not greed.
I'll bet he's really pleasant to work with.

~~~
Mahn
This happens quite often with internet companies, passionate users reaching
out and becoming support reps. There's something about really good products or
brands that simply make people want to get involved.

------
PhrosTT
I hope that guy continued working because he wanted to, not because he had to.

------
dudeget
I really like these, keep them coming!

------
unusximmortalis
"of Europe, nothing is open Sunday and nothing is open late at night" Hehe,
try to visit eastern Europe and you'll get your wishes -- that is Europe too
you know? ;-)

------
kinkora
slightly off topic - Marc mentions he flies from Geneva to Amsterdam on Monday
and vice versa on Friday and Craig's reaction to that seem to be of amazement.
I am not from the continent obviously so I looked up the flight times and saw
the total flight time was.. only 1.5 hours! Is that not normal and considered
too long in Europe?

I ask because in Australia, that's roughly the same flight time from Sydney
<-> Melbourne and a gazillion people take that route on a daily basis [1] plus
it is considered a pretty short flight (try flying to Perth or Brisbane). At
one point of my consulting career, I found myself flying to Sydney from
Melbourne constantly every week for 6 months and at times, I just make it a
day trip and take the first flight out in the wee hours in the morning and
come back later in the evening. Mention it to anyone in Australia and no one
will bat an eye!

[1] As of 2015, it is noted as the 4th busiest route in the world -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_busiest_passenger_air_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_busiest_passenger_air_routes)

~~~
honkhonkpants
People in the Bay Area spend that much time driving 15 miles to work.

~~~
dasmoth
...but do hopefully see their families, at least for a bit, when they get
home.

